# Wardflex



## lbsrdi (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone use this product, WARDFLEX? I have been trained to use it but havent had a chance to install it yet. Any feedback appreciated?
Brian check out my homepage, thanks


----------



## ChieffyWeefy (Mar 22, 2009)

I saw a roll of this stuff at the wholesalers the other day, I usually like to ask questions but I never got a chance to ask about this stuff, I'll post whatever I hear about it...


----------



## Miller257 (Jan 24, 2009)

i've used it, no problems, much faster than schedule 40 pipe. althought i would never put it in my own house. down side is cost and it has to be grounded to the electrical service, using the same gauge wire as the service ground, at least here in wi. check with your local codes.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We used it on a site I was Super on, it was fast and expensive.

We did have a problem, found three leaks...in the middle of the pipe. Really hard to find, company showed up and admitted it was defective...no compensation, no nothing,just a shrug of the shoulders and an Oh Well, what do want us to do and the typical 'We have never seen this before in our life'. I like how I am the inventor of these problems.

Anyways switched to Gas-Tite after that, no problems since then, still expensive though


----------

